# Pedal strokes



## Noobs_together (Jul 15, 2011)

Okay, I know when we are pedaling we should bend our ankles slightly to get better efficient but heres my catch, I have done my adjustment to my SPD's and stuff both left and right legs are in the same position however when I pedal I realized that my left leg is more "flexed" than the right leg. Could it be I need to adjust more for the right leg to get better efficiency? 

PS: I am not some strong dude, I'm trying to learn more about the sport.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

unless there's some kind of leg length disparity or physiological issue that needs to be addressed, my feeling has always been to just allow your legs to follow their own natural groove, so to speak. For some, attempting to correct some sort of perceived flaw in their pedal stroke can actually end up forcing legs/feet into an unnatural motion that might do more harm than good.

My left knee floats out a bit (away from the top tube) at the top of the pedal stroke, much more so than the right. I've pedaled that way for almost 30yrs. You may want to have someone with experience on the subject look at your pedal stroke and help make a determination if the "problem" is actually worth addressing/correcting to begin with.


----------

